# ISO Engine Roundhouse dimensions?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for some Engine Roundhouse diagrams/sketches etc. that would show at least some basic dimensions: stall width/length at front/back, door width/height.

I'm thinking a 3 or 4 stall roundhouse. The biggest loco I have is a B'mann Mikado 1:20 scale.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same questions and used Google Earth to look for and study any existing roundhouses... I have a HUGE list of sites now -- 1123 in the U.S.A. and 1214 in the rest of the world! (most no longer exist; only showing as a vague footprint on the ground, but there are many that are still In-Use).

In my studies of those that still exist I found NO commonality other than they are vaguely round. Not all even had a turntable in the middle; some had just a fan of switches and curved track to the stalls (rather limited number of stalls that way!)

The length of a stall was apparently based on the length of the longest engine they expected to put in it... sometimes adding an extension to one or two stalls when a new, longer, engine was obtained, or new longer stalls were added for new engines.

The width and height of the stall doors were also based on the widest and tallest engine that was to be run through them.

The length of the turntable was based on the same criteria. The distance from the end of the turntable to the stall doors varied all over the place. That will be a function of how much space is required for the needed stalls and the length of the turntable in the middle of it all.

All in all, I just decided to build what looked good to "ME". The doors were to be a couple of scale feet taller than my locomotive and 4 scale feet wider (8x5-inches in my case). But many roundhouses had doors that BARELY let the engines through. Most were two doors, hinged at the sides, some where roll-up overhead doors, some were bi-fold doors (2-pair of doors hinged together on each side). Some had no doors at all.

Then I decided that I would not be satisfied with a 3 or 4 stall roundhouse... I wanted a "ROUND" house... at least 3/4 round! I settled on a 3-ft long turntable and 3-ft long stalls... and then decided I wanted a 3-ft long apron between the turntable and the doors... Thus, that is FIVE 3-ft sections across or a FIFTEEN ft diameter roundhouse.

OUCH! THAT IS BIG! Too big for me to contemplate actually building... so I don't have a roundhouse or turntable. But it was fun doing the study.

I am sure someone will come along here with some better specifics for you.

BTW: I have the world wide list of Roundhouse sites in an Excel spreadsheet, and as KML files for importing to Google Earth, and as PDF files (if you just want to read the country/city/Lat/Lon of each site) if anybody wants copies.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input! That would have been a rondhouse for the ages  

I made the turntable last winter:  turntable pic 

I'm planning on using Ray Dunakin's Sintra board method to make brick sides for the roundhouse - project for this coming winter. I hope to find windows and doors but if I can't find anything I like I'll make those as well.

To fit my Mikado each stall will need to be about 40" long.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I manged to find these diagrams of the Hinton, in WV.:  link 

I'll see if the dimensions would work with my Mikado. Probably have to go with the later modifications for longer locos.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one SketchUp drawing I did ... 48 stalls


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim;

My friend, the late Otto Hartenstein, built this five stall roundhouse using Pola or Piko kits. What I thought was remarkable, was that in searching for a turntable pit, Otto found that the base for a patio umbrella was just right for a turntable that would turn the LGB 2-6-6-2 tender locomotive.









Best wishes on your project,
David Meashey


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim check with Glen at Stoneworks www.rrstoneworks.com/ he has made several windows doors for engine houses
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Sketchup! WOW! That would have taken quite a footprint in G scale 

Dave, thanks for the info regarding Otto's roundhouse. Looks grand! I wonder if a 1:20 Mikado would fit? The 5 stalls looks reasonable size, maybe I can go that big. If Otto can provide some general dimensions for a stall (width/height (front & back) & length) and the door size (width & height) I'd appreciate it.

Dennis, I do remember stoneworks had some nice windows and doors, thanks for the reminder. I will check them out.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim;

I regret that Otto is deceased, and his son moved all his track, structures, and equipment to somewhere like Iowa. I have no way to get measurements, but you could try going on Pola and Piko's web sites. I think they give kit dimensions. The dimensions may be metric, but can still be converted to English.

Best approach I can come up with,
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave, sorry to hear about Otto. 

I checked with a seller on ebay and the Piko Shed will not be even close to long enough.
Dimensions (Once Built): 20.7 x 27.8 x 14.6" 

The B'mann Mikado is 37" coupler-to-coupler, and a little longer since one has a snow plow. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

